# Newbee Advice Required Please



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Advice required please.

Just sold my luminox watch and got around Â£120 to spend.

I am looking for something with at least 200m water resistant and fairly chunky if poss with a military theme preferred.

What do you guys recommend?

Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Potz I do like the look of this watch but sadly Roy has not got any in stock at present.

Something along the look of this is what I am ideally looking for


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

seiko om with a seiko or lumpy braclet


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

One of these :tongue2:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

sangman2000 said:


> seiko om with a seiko or lumpy braclet


Looks like Shawn is logging in under another name again


----------

